# homemade Smoker



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

built this smoker with 1/8 thick steel. This is not a light smoker. The smoker box is 24" deep x 28" wide. I bought a electric heat element to convert, but haven't installed yet. I have around 200$ into it. never used. Make me an offer if interested.

Thanks


----------

